# old socket and "Plug" (safe)



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a nice old one. Code, What Code.

The Socket has nice big holes so you can pass the insulated wire through. Strip a bit and tighten the screw, and on to the next one.

The plug has handy screw terminals to attach your cord to. This would have to do until the parrell blade plug was invented for Christmas trees, and worked it's way to the standard.

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen lots of cleat lampholders, but never one with terminals like that. Sorta like a butt splicer. You should post that on www.antiquesockets.com and see if someone can ID it. I think they have a forum section specially to ID weird stuff.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I would imagine that lampholder was intended to be used up high, out of reach, probably for warehouse or factory lighting. I seriously doubt it was supposed to be installed in a location where you could easily screw a plug into it.

Just like now, jacklegs existed and did what they wanted to, so it comes as no surprise that somewhere someone installed this incorrectly.

Great find though:thumbsup:


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*New member, old procelian receptacle*

fdew

I really like that you took the time to post pictures of an edison base, screw-in style porcelain receptacle.

My guess around 1900, before blade receptacles became the standard
of attaching plug in cords. Here you could screw-in an extension cord or
a screw-in edision base light bulb for lighting.

Then came the porcelian lamp socket, with the attach blade receptlace,
with a opening molded right in the porcelain.

So what did you decide to do with it.

Nice, it is a nice antique, of an early electrical wiring device.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've got old electrical catalog filled with stuff like that:

Arrow Cat. #22 from around 1915:


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing and taking the time to show a page out of an old
products catalog.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can also research a lot of old lamp stuff at Antique Sockets.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

partimer31 said:


> fdew
> 
> I really like that you took the time to post pictures of an edison base, screw-in style porcelain receptacle.
> 
> ...


I have a 1940 something Kohler light plant. (Automatic start on sensing any load over 40 watts.) I take it to antique engine and tractor shows. I have a couple of 2 ft X 4 ft boards with all kinds of old light fixtures and sockets on them. The ones without exposed terminals are wired to the light plant and working. The ones like this are static. 

BTW Everything is old and or odd except the GFCI 

I would post a picture of the board all lit up, but you guys are professionals, I don't think you could take it. (Grin)

Frank


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Personal, I would like to see a picture.

To (blank) with the others would think. :thumbup:


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

partimer31 said:


> Personal, I would like to see a picture.
> 
> To (blank) with the others would think. :thumbup:


OK But if you get a nervous twitch from all the unsafe wiring, don't blame me. 

I never leave it unattended without killing the power with a hidden switch, and it has a GFCI

http://lbpinc.com/light6.jpg
http://lbpinc.com/light7.jpg
http://lbpinc.com/light8.jpg
http://lbpinc.com/light9.jpg
http://lbpinc.com/dinner.jpg

The generator
http://lbpinc.com/light3.jpg
http://lbpinc.com/light4.jpg

More info onthe generator (Light plant)

Frank


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, what a great display of old electrical equipment.

I really enjoy seeing all the lights light up at night.

So E.T. is not hidding out at Area 51. (humor)


The old Generator, what a classic.


THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO POST THE PHOTO'S


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

fdew said:


> More info onthe generator (Light plant)
> 
> Frank


http://www.oldengine.org/members/frank/kohler1.htm

Frank


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

You need a lamp for that?


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

Use to install a lot of these arounf Christmas time in the old days Also used them for fusing small loads such as motors


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Green Acres There Eb!


----------



## luminous (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like attic lighting with the old knob and tube terminals, pretty neat,,,,,unsafe but neat,


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

_I don't believe that knob and tube wiring, for that time was intrinsically{did i spell that right?) unsafe. It very may be safer than many newer installations. It is a wiring method of the past but it was a good way of not overloading the neutrals of the circuits because of having fuse protection for the neutral, as well as the hot conductors._


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Interesting to note; the catalog page that 480 posted contains an error. 

The far right-hand socket is listed as 95275, but the price list has it as 59275. 

Apparently, the proof-reader was asleep that day!

Rob


----------

